# Problem mounting ntfs external hard drive as user

## muebi

Folks, 

I want to mount an external hard disc as a user. Unfortunately, I can do this only as root but not as user. I am getting the following error, if I try to mount as user:

```
mount /mnt/usb/

Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the

external FUSE library. Either remove the setuid/setgid bit from the binary

or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.

Please see more information at

http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
```

My /etc/fstab entry for the ntfs drive looks like this:

```
/dev/sdb1               /mnt/usb        ntfs-3g         user            0 0
```

I emerged ntfs3g with external-fuse and suid support build in but this didn't solve the problem:

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2011.4.12  USE="acl crypt external-fuse suid udev -debug -ntfsprogs -static-libs -xattr"
```

I am sure somebody run into this problem before and can point me in the right direction.

Thanks!

----------

## keenblade

I think you need to remove the entry for your external usb harddisk from /etc/fstab. So udev will take care of the mounting without problem. I don't have any entry for a log time for external things in /etc/fstab.

----------

## Gusar

 *muebi wrote:*   

> I emerged ntfs3g with external-fuse and suid support build in but this didn't solve the problem:

 

Of course it didn't because the message says to do the exact opposite!

----------

## muebi

Gusar, 

Assuming that it works on your box, can you please post your /etc/portage/package.use entry for ntfs3g or post how you exactly built it so I can compare with my settings.

----------

## Gusar

Just read the message again. It couldn't be clearer.

----------

## muebi

keenblade, 

I tried what you suggested but it seems I need some entry in the fstab otherwise mount doesn't understand what to do with it:

```
mount: can't find /mnt/usb/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
```

----------

## muebi

Gusar, 

Please don't take this personal, but my experience with posts on this forum is that people who make useless contributions like you usually don't know much about the problem either. If you don't want to help that's fine but please don't waste everybody's time (including yours).

----------

## keenblade

 *muebi wrote:*   

> keenblade, 
> 
> I tried what you suggested but it seems I need some entry in the fstab otherwise mount doesn't understand what to do with it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What DE do you use? What version of udisk and udev do you have?

Without the entry in fstab, it is supposed to auto mount when you plug external things. So it is normal that mount doesn't understand what to do with it, since it is supposed to be auto mounted. Probably you need to set your DE settings for removable media.

If your DE does not manage removable media, you can use nautilus or pcmanfm to manage them.

----------

